# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Rùng mình xem thực khách nếm thử món 'đuông tắm mắm'

## hangnt

*Những con đuông béo tròn, màu vàng ruộm, liên tục ngọ nguậy trong bát nước mắm đã khiến cho những thực khách đều là nam giới cũng phải "khóc thét" khi ăn.*

Đuông là một loại sâu của cây dừa, có hình dáng gần giống như con tằm, nhưng người tròn và ít gai hơn. Người ta có thể lấy đuông để chế biến được rất nhiều món ăn ngon, vì thế đuông được coi là đặc sản của vùng Nam Bộ. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng dám thưởng thức những món ăn được chế biến từ đuông, nhất là món đuông tắm mắm.



Nếu như bạn đã từng được nghe người khác miêu tả về món ăn "thử thách lòng dũng cảm" này, thì một lần nữa hãy tận mắt chứng kiến xem đuông tắm mắm được ăn như thế nào nhé! Đoạn clip kéo dài gần 9 phút do một nhóm thanh niên (bao gồm toàn nam giới) ghi lại khi đi ăn. Có lẽ đây là lần đầu tiên được thưởng thức món ăn này nên các chàng trai tỏ ra rất rụt rè và ái ngại. Không chỉ những người yếu tim, mà ngay cả các đấng mày râu sau khi nhìn những con đuông co duỗi trong bát mắm, họ cũng phải "lắc đầu lè lưỡi".

Sau một hồi đùn đẩy nhau, cuối cùng một anh chàng dũng cảm nhất nhóm cũng quyết định lấy đũa gắp một con sâu đang ngọ nguậy lên. Do không có "kinh nghiệm", suýt nữa anh chàng này đưa phần đầu của con đuông (tức là phần đen) vào miệng, nhưng anh đã được bạn cảnh báo kịp thời.

Khi ăn đuông sống, mọi người nên chú ý ăn từ phần đuôi và cắn bỏ đầu vì nhiều con đuông lớn có càng ở đầu, có thể cắn vào lưỡi chúng ta.


Nếu đủ dũng cảm để thưởng thức món đặc sản này, hoặc cố nhắm mắt để đưa con sâu dừa vào miệng, sau đó, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được một thứ nước béo ngậy, thơm lừng tiết ra từ thân con đuông. Biết đâu sau khi "làm liều", bạn lại nghiện món ăn này thì sao?

----------


## dongdat

Đúng là con j cũng thành đặc sản đc =.=
hjc

----------


## jhonnyboy

Mùi chắc nồng nàn lắm  :cuoi1: 
Vừa ăn chắc vừa bịt mũi

----------

